# Moving day!



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hubby and I finished the coop today and moved it out of the barn and closer to the house. We put hog panels on the floor and covered them with dirt, and installed the sheet metal roof.

You can see Fergie, our one chicken friendly dog keeping watch.

















Hubby is glad to have his Bbq patio back and It looks like the girls approve!









Next I plan to plant a flowering vine behind the coop and on the west side. That will be tomorrow.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice & your girls are very pretty.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't understand _*WHY*_ you would put "Hog-panels" on the floor and cover them with dirt.
I think that the holes in those panels would be too large to prevent a burrowing predator.....and I can't imagine what would be the _intended _purpose, otherwise.
*???
*-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *I can agree with burying skirting or tightly, close-spaced, "welded-wire" around the PERIMETER of the floor of your Coop and/or RUN.
But I think that putting it on the ground INSIDE the Coop or Run is not only _Counter-Productive _for your Chickens ( who love to "scratch" the ground ) but also a WASTE of time and money. ( _just MY thoughts _)


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for your input. I originally planned to use mesh outside the coop, but hubby thought this would be a better way to go. We had hog panels left over from a previous project and I'm mostly worried about our dogs digging around the coop. I think I put enough dirt over the panels so the chickens can still scratch. If it doesn't work I'll give wire mesh outside the coop a try.


----------

